# Cory Catfish being attacked



## Kap275 (Nov 5, 2021)

We recently added 5 panda corys to our 55 gallon tank. We have had the tank set up for 3 months. After 5 days I found 2 had died near each other. One was missing his tail and part of his face and the other seemed intact, but dead. The next day I noticed another with a badly injured/bitten pectoral fin - it was almost entirely gone. He seemed to be coping at first, but having trouble swimming straight, but rapidly deteriorated and died later in the day. The other 2 still look OK for now. I have 2 angelfish about the size of a 50 cent piece, 5 platies, 4 zebra danio, a male and female swordtail and a small bristlenose pleco in the tank. I am assuming that someone attacked the corys, but I have never seen a fish bother them. One of the angelfish does tend to show aggression toward the other angelfish, but only bothers other tank mates if they get too close. 

My question is what to do now... Is it likely that the angelfish is attacking them? Could it be the pleco? The only other time we suspected an attack we had a zebra danio who lost part of her tail, but we weren't sure if it could have been fin rot and treated with melafix and her tail grew back and everything seemed fine. 

I have a 5 gallon tank with a betta that I could move them to until they are bigger. Is it ok to just have 2 corys together? I know that they prefer to be in larger groups, but I am hesitant to go get more and just have them die. I have now read that pandas are more timid than other corys. Should I add a different variety?


----------



## Anna Visser (Dec 4, 2021)

Do your research. Google every fish to see if it's safe to put them with your panda cories.


----------



## The Fish Lady (9 mo ago)

Kap275 said:


> We recently added 5 panda corys to our 55 gallon tank. We have had the tank set up for 3 months. After 5 days I found 2 had died near each other. One was missing his tail and part of his face and the other seemed intact, but dead. The next day I noticed another with a badly injured/bitten pectoral fin - it was almost entirely gone. He seemed to be coping at first, but having trouble swimming straight, but rapidly deteriorated and died later in the day. The other 2 still look OK for now. I have 2 angelfish about the size of a 50 cent piece, 5 platies, 4 zebra danio, a male and female swordtail and a small bristlenose pleco in the tank. I am assuming that someone attacked the corys, but I have never seen a fish bother them. One of the angelfish does tend to show aggression toward the other angelfish, but only bothers other tank mates if they get too close.
> 
> My question is what to do now... Is it likely that the angelfish is attacking them? Could it be the pleco? The only other time we suspected an attack we had a zebra danio who lost part of her tail, but we weren't sure if it could have been fin rot and treated with melafix and her tail grew back and everything seemed fine.
> 
> I have a 5 gallon tank with a betta that I could move them to until they are bigger. Is it ok to just have 2 corys together? I know that they prefer to be in larger groups, but I am hesitant to go get more and just have them die. I have now read that pandas are more timid than other corys. Should I add a different variety?


Hi!
Yes! Your Angelfish have attached them! I'd lay my life down on this! 
Angelfish are very, very aggressive cichlids! I keep mine in a 40 gallon tall with only 5 of them and they literally fight all day and night!! And, they devoured our fiddle crabs as well! I do keep my aquatic frogs with them because they are quite fast little guys!😂😂


----------

